# Why do hackers keep posting



## Crazy 1 (Oct 21, 2002)

In these forums, seeking help? I do not contribute to hacking/ stealing and I know of no else on these forums that does. Do they just not read any of the post or what. Even if they do not read the terms and rules, it looks to like if they read much at all they would see were not hackers here :nono2:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't know and don't care - when I see a post that is definately on the wrong side of the rules - I WILL flag it to the attention of the moderators - they can't be here all the time, and flagging them should at least help them ferret them out faster.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Appreciate that, scooper. We delete them as soon as we see them, but as you said, we're not here 24 hours a day. (Most of the time 22 or so, but not 24 )


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've often asked myself the same question Crazy, I guess it falls under the same category as how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop. The world may never know  It’s quite obvious DBSTalk isn’t a hacker board, especially since we refer to the industry as it’s correct acronym, DBS not DSS. In any event, if anyone sees a suspicious post, don’t hesitate to click the Exclamation Point to report the post. Thank you to all that have reported illicit posts/threads, it helps us out a great deal!


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've often asked myself the same question Crazy, I guess it falls under the same category as how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop. The world may never know  It's quite obvious DBSTalk isn't a hacker board, especially since we refer to the industry as it's correct acronym, DBS not DSS. In any event, if anyone sees a suspicious post, don't hesitate to click the Exclamation Point to report the post. Thank you to all that have reported illicit posts/threads, it helps us out a great deal!


What does dss mean any ways. I have found doing google searches that DBS gets hits for E* and a DSS search on google brings up mostly D*. Just wondering.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DSS, Digital Satellite System. DSS is what DirecTV used to go by back when they were teamed up with the USSB. Up until 1999 all premium movie channels, sans the Starz/Encores, on the DirecTV system were delivered by a seperate DBS provider called United States Satellite Broadcasting. Earlier in DirecTVs life, the USSB also provided DirecTV with many of the popular cable channels, most, but not all, of which were Viacom owned. Still today, many use the term DSS, I'm only speculating on this, but since DSS came around before E* and DirecTV is traditionally eaiser to hack, hackers still call the industry DSS.


----------



## Frostilicus (Aug 22, 2003)

There was also a suit filed over someone in a different industry that had a claim to the acronym "DSS". My ancient Sony D* system has DSS on it, but soon after they were forced to change it.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Crazy 1 said:


> Why do hackers keep posting


Maybe for the same reason that people keep calling these pirates "hackers" when they certainly aren't in most cases: ignorance.

They are pirates. Thieves. Not hackers. Don't continue to distort the term "hacker" as the media has been trying to do (and obviously succeeding in doing so) for the past 10 years.

- John...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

They figure someone might answer---or caontact them. And we do delve into greay areas. Maybe rightfully so but that does invite people to test the limits.


----------

